# this is wonderful!



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sniffer and Tinni are a Real Life Fox and the Hound - Cheezburger


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

I love it! My little girls have watched it over and over! This for sharing...both fox and hound looked extremely happy!


----------

